
Ask HN: How is Outline.com not sued? - gonational
I often open the comments section of paywalled content to find a link to the Outline.<p>Example:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;outline.com&#x2F;mdeq7H<p>How is it possible that Outline.com has not been sued out of business for copyright infringement, by WP and many others, for pages like the one linked above? Is that not considered a “market replacement”?
======
salawat
Besides which, I'm fairly certain it passes muster as a derivative work. It
requires substantial transformation to generate/alter from it's original form.
Therefore, not infringement.

------
chatmasta
It doesn't work with all publishers. I imagine this is because when they get a
DMCA, they respect it. I'm just speculating though.

